# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Cần giúp đỡ USB 3G Zadez trên Win 7

## shincodon9x

*[help]lỗi driver usb 3g zadez trên win 7*

ai có driver data interface của usb 3g hiệu zaded zw-808 thì cho mình xin với. bà chị mới mua cho cái usb 3g bên trong có cái sim vinaphone, vì là hàng tặng nên cũng khó hỏi mấy cái vụ này nên nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ, khi cắm vào máy chạy xp thì vẫn dùng bình thường nhưng khi cắm vô cái laptop của mình là nó hiện cái bảng thiếu driver như thế này:

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4641/loiw.jpg

và sau đó là báo thiết bị disconnected:

http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/7070/48693868.png

mình có lên mạng search tìm driver rồi nhưng không thấy đâu cả, lên trên trang web của hãng thì chỉ có driver dành cho win 7 64(máy mình 32), mình có reinstall driver lại nhiều lần cũng không được. mong mọi người giúp mình nha, mình đang cần rất gấp. ai có driver hoặc cách xử lý thì pm qua mail cho mình cũng được nha: [email protected]. mình cảm ơn nhiều!:bawling:

----------


## stylehanquoc

*bạn tải driver usb 3g zadez zw-808*

bạn tải về rồi setup là ok
http://www.mediafire.com/?42or1hpk9i3sip1
driver zadez zw808.rar

----------


## nhoc

mình mua usb zadez zw808 về, sử dụng lên mạng vẫn bình thường, nhưng mỗi tội k mở đc chương trình quản lí tin nhắn và cuộc của nó lên. ban đầu khi cắm usb để kết nối mạng thì vẫn mở được, nhưng một lát khi mình lướt web thì nó tự động mất và không mở nó lên đc nữa dù mình kết nối mạng vẫn bình thường. có bạn nào biết cách khắc phục nó không xin chỉ giúp??? mình mới dùng 3g nên cũng không rành!

----------


## datxanhmb81

*usb 3g của bạn đây hả ?* 

để kết nối internet thông qua thiết bị *usb 3g zadez zw-808* hãy làm từng bước theo hướng dẫn sau:

*bước 1**:* gắn sim đã đăng ký sử dụng 3g vào* usb 3g zadez zw-808*. sau đó cắm *usb 3g zadez zw-808* vào khe usb của máy tính.

*bước 2**:* đợi vài giấy để máy tính nhận thiết bị. sau đó chạy file autorun.exe (máy tính tự chạy hoặc người dùng click vào). cứ bấm next cho đến khi hoàn tất việc cài đặt.

*bước 3**:* chạy chương trình *zadez mobile broadband manager**. chương trình sẽ tự động dò sóng 3g tương thích với sim của bạn. nếu chương trình không đăng ký mạng được bạn sẽ không thấy cột sóng màu xanh xuất hiện, điều này đồng nghĩa với việc sim bạn đang sử dụng không có sóng 3g tại khu vực này. nếu gặp trường hợp này bạn nên đổi sim của mạng điện thoại khác. ngược lại, bạn sẽ thấy cột sóng màu xanh xuất hiện, kèm theo dòng chữ “network registered”. nghĩa là khu vực bạn có sóng 3g, bạn có thể tiếp tục bước tiếp theo.*



*(giao diện chưong trình khi dò thấy sóng 3g)*​
*bước 4**:* vào *settings --> dun profile* click vào* button new* để tạo kết nối mới. nhập cấu hình tương ứng với mạng điện thoại đang sử dụng. (xem hình dưới)



 




*cấu hình với mạng viettel*​
sau khi nhập các thông tin tương ứng cho mạng xong, click vào *button advanced settings.* trong phần *authenticate type* click chuột chọn *chap*. sau đó click *button confirm*, và click *button save*. (xem hình bên dưới)



*bước 6**:* click chuột vào profile name cần chọn và click *button set as defaut*. đóng cửa sổ settings lại, sau đó tại giao diện chính bấm vào biểu tượng connect. vậy là bạn đã có thể sử dụng.

*cách đăng ký 3g vinaphone cho thuê bao trả trước và trả sau*​
*đăng ký:* 
*soạn tin nhắn gửi đến số đt* *888 với nội dung là gói cước:* *m0,m10,m25,m50,u1,u7,u30. lưu ý phải viết* *hoa.*
*soạn tin: on gửi 888* 
*ví dụ: m25 on gửi 888*
*thông số cài đặt mobile internet của vinaphone*

*username: mms*
*password: mms*
*apn: 3m-world*

*hướng dẫn cài đặt mobile internet cho viettel.*
*đăng ký chuyển đổi sang mạng 3g (áp dụng với thuê bao trả trước và trả sau)*​
*cách 1: khách hàng đăng ký sử dụng 3g tại các cửa hàng viettel trên toàn quốc.*
*cách 2: khách hàng tự đăng ký thông qua sms*
*đăng ký chuyển đổi mạng 3g*
*khách hàng soạn tin nhắn nội dung: 3g on gửi 161* 
*cước phí duy trì dịch vụ: 10.000đ/tháng*
*sau khi chuyển sang 3g, khách hàng được giữ nguyên tính chất gói cước 2g cũ và bổ sung tính năng video call, mobile internet.*
*đăng ký gói cước mobile internet qua sms* 
*soạn tin: < tên gói cước > gửi 191* 
*ví dụ: mi12 gửi 191*
*thông số cài đặt mobile internet của viettel.*
*username: để trống*
*password: để trống*
*apn: v-internet*

----------

